# 4-20 [Bulls on the Bottom]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:* 
No, we weren't going back to the days of old & putting bottom rigs out, but we were bumping the bottom with some bigger jigs. Nathan & I headed out to the bridge around 11 last night to relieve some stress. The mission was accomplished in the form of four killer battles with some quality redfish. Fished with fellow forum members & friends Stephen, Josh, Dustin, & Eric. Great company & some slow (but still fun) fishing!

*What Were We Throwing?*
With the lack of fish cruising the lights & the influx of menhaden, it took some big baits worked deep in the water column to get the attention of the pre-occupied redfish. Nathan chucked a 1.5 oz. synthetic bucktail jig made by First Light jigs all night, while I experimented with a few different baits until I found what worked, which ended up being 'Ol Faithful, AKA a 1 oz. jig custom made for me by my good friend Buddy Coy paired with an 8'' chartreuse twistertail. 

*Tally for the Night: *

*Nathan:* 29.75'' red & a 37'' bull
*Me: * Chunky 34.25'' bull & a FAT 36'' bull

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## BullRed13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Saw tons of them last night. Wish I could of stayed out longer. Next time!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal...bright ole jigs, way ta go!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What is yalls set ups. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> What is yalls set ups.
> 
> somewhere in a tree


Here's what I use bro. 

Spinning for bulls:
1. Stradic Ci4+ 4000FA loaded with 30 lb. Super Slick on a 7' 4" G. Loomis Pro Green
2. Stradic 3000FJ w/ Carbontex & EVA jigging knob loaded with 30 lb. Super Slick on a 7' 4" G. Loomis Pro Green
3. Stradic 3000FI with Abec 7 ceramics, Carbontex, & an aluminum jigging knob loaded with 20 lb. Super Slick on a 7' 6" Hurricane Calico Jack

Baitcasting for bulls:
1. Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCl50 loaded with 40 lb. PowerPro on an 8' St. Croix Legend Tournament Musky Series
2. Abu Garcia 5500 Black Edition loaded with 30 lb. Power Pro on a custom 7' 6" CastAway Flippin' Stick

Fly fishing for bulls:
1. 9' 9WT TFO paired w/ a 7/8 Wright & McGill Sabalos
2. 9' 9WT Redington paired w/ a 7/8 Wright & McGill Khatnu


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

10-4. All light to medium light tackle. Are y'all lowering the fish back down in the drop net or just tossing them back over 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Lots of menhaden out there?


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

coming back to pensacola next month hope to catch something like thosee


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> Lots of menhaden out there?


Yup, plenty of menhaden out there right now Zack!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> 10-4. All light to medium light tackle. Are y'all lowering the fish back down in the drop net or just tossing them back over
> 
> somewhere in a tree


Aside from the Toro NaCl50/St. Croix Legend Tourney Musky Series combo, yup, it's pretty much all medium light-ish gear. That Legend Tourney is a 20-50 lb. class rod, I used it a lot for winter time jigging for bulls when they were holding closer to the bottom/structure out at 3 Mile. 

We use a drop net to lower them back down so that we can revive them in the net if needed before letting them swim away. Some of the Pensacola pier rats that have started fishing out at Sykes lately just throw them over the side, which almost always results in them floating away from the bridge belly-up......


----------



## SkiffLife (Jan 11, 2015)

Here is the one I caught that night about 45 minutes before Sawyer made it out. 35" caught sight fishing on the east side of the bridge using vortex shad in kamikaze color on a 1/2 oz golden eye jig head. If you are planning on going out there please get a net and lower them back down instead of hurting or even killing these reds by throwing them off the bridge.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SkiffLife said:


> Here is the one I caught that night about 45 minutes before Sawyer made it out. 35" caught sight fishing on the east side of the bridge using vortex shad in kamikaze color on a 1/2 oz golden eye jig head. If you are planning on going out there please get a net and lower them back down instead of hurting or even killing these reds by throwing them off the bridge.


A great fish & some solid advice.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

You were right about the menhaden. I only caught one with a sabiki after about half hour of throwing but was able to catch some half beaks with my throw net. LOTS of cownose out there for anyone looking for shark bait.


----------

